# how much gold in cpu´s ?



## Bobplatinum (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello,
I wonder how much gold there are in cpu´s?

Is there any kind of list of cpu´s to aprox. know how much gold there are in them?

/Thanks


----------



## kronix (Nov 25, 2012)

if you use the search tool you can find all you need. if you cant find it still, look in lazersteve's signature i believe there is another search tool. 

here's a post you should read, it has lots of good info.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12845&hilit=ceramic+cpu+yields

- Ian


----------



## rheslin2 (Nov 25, 2012)

i once read a reply to this exact question by another member, which read...... your question is like asking....... how big is a rock! cpu's vary in size, gold plating and many other variables.


----------



## pimpneightez (Nov 25, 2012)

There is a guidline to gauge approximate yields according to what type CPU your asking about. Not exactly sure where it is and I don't think all the data is accurate. It depends on your method of processing as well. there's alot of variables. Are your chemistry skills spot on or are you mediocre? This will all change the exact yield.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh this is an easy answer so I'll just post it real fast...

There is exactly as much gold in CPUs as you are able to recover.

In other words, you are never going to know exactly how much gold is in CPUs until you process them yourself.

Scott


----------



## Geo (Nov 26, 2012)

View attachment eScrap Refiners Gold Mining Guide - Rev 0.7.1.pdf


----------



## sena (Nov 26, 2012)

good data Geo.


----------



## Geo (Nov 26, 2012)

alas, its not my data. im just passing it along.


----------



## Emporio (May 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! Where can I find this pdf if it gets updated?


----------



## jimdoc (May 23, 2013)

Emporio said:


> Thank you for sharing! Where can I find this pdf if it gets updated?




http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=15104


----------

